# Looking to buy an internet radio



## Richard Paul (Dec 9, 2009)

Can someone suggest a good electronics store in Lisbon or Caldas that may sell internet radios. 

I am looking for a Logitech Squeezebox (preferably). I could order one from Amazon.uk, but it would come with the wrong plug for the Portuguese sockets. 

I know that they are available in Portugal as they are on the logitech.pt web site


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I got the pure evoke flow and it is great, I absolutely love it. Easy to use, what more do you want? I bought mine through Amazon.co.uk as they now do free postage to Portugal.


----------



## Richard Paul (Dec 9, 2009)

silvers said:


> I got the pure evoke flow and it is great, I absolutely love it. Easy to use, what more do you want? I bought mine through Amazon.co.uk as they now do free postage to Portugal.




Thank you Silver. I love the Squeezebox and have that and a Sanyo here in my Torontop, Canada home.

My concernis, if I purchase it through Amazon.co.uk, will it come with the plug that I will be able to use with Portugues outlet? 

IF ordered from the UK would it come supplied with a 3 prong type G plus. Portugal uses a type F 2 prong plug.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

It will come with a UK plug but you can easily buy adaptors here that allow you to use the radios here. I certainly wouldn't buy anything electrical here as the prices are scary for anything modern.


----------



## Richard Paul (Dec 9, 2009)

silvers said:


> It will come with a UK plug but you can easily buy adaptors here that allow you to use the radios here. I certainly wouldn't buy anything electrical here as the prices are scary for anything modern.




Thanks you Silvers. THat is what I did. I bought the Logitech Squeezebox, as I have one in Canada and am familiar with its operations... and I have picked up a few three-prong to to 2 prong adaptors. Simple!!! .


----------

